
Eighth grader designs standardized test that slams standardized tests - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2013/04/17/eighth-grader-designs-standardized-test-that-slams-standardized-tests/?tid=socialss
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted by ColinWright with the canonical URL:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570457>

The source from which this was submitted (sorry, Colin) is a crap source, a
propaganistic op-ed column in the Washington Post that has previously been
caught by participants here on HN omitting important facts from guest columns
on education policy issues.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3315028>

